# Bid help for small gas station chain



## jdubz456 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I'm used to plowing for someone and this year I decided to plow on my own, I managed to land a bid for a small chain of gas station/convenience stores. They total 44 stores in my area.

Most of the lots are relitively small, and only have 4-6 pumps(2-3 in each row), Im looking for some help with pricing out the Price Per inch w/o salt and then with salt. They have it staggered 1-3, 3.1-6. 6-1.9 and so on, they want someone there plowing before the store opens if it's possible.

what does everyone think is a fair Price per inch bid? again most of the lots are all relitively the same size.

Thanks.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

tree fiddy...................... with salt, fi fiddy


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

How big of an area are you covering to have 44 of the same gas station there? Second question I have for you is how many trucks are you planning on running? My guess is your in way over your head. If you are a one man operation you should probably try to stick to about 10 to maybe 15 of these. If the snow doesn't stop till 6 am there is now way your gonna be able to plow 44 stations unless they are all side by side. the travel time is what is going to kill that thought.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whatever figure you come up with in terms of $ (which no one on here will give you a dollar figure) DOUBLE IT! Gas stations are a pita and ALWAYS take longer then you think......


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I do gas stations and if I had 44 I think I would cut my throat, but mine are a higher hourly rate because sometimes when its busy I end up waiting 30 minutes before I can move again, I will pray for you


----------



## jdubz456 (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks for your help. and i have been plowing for 7 years and currently have a team of 10 trucks all with sand, so as far as being in over my head, I THINK NOT. the bid is for RI so you can drive state line to state line in 45 minutes. and break that up into 3 teams of 3 for an area and your golden! 

Thanks everyone for you help!


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding help*

The most important thing is to know your own costs per hour of operation. Then you will no longer need to ask anyone what they think is fair. I say that with all respect because from 1979 until 1987 I asked those same questions. Check out our information and I think you will like it. We do not tell you what to charge because everyone's market is different. Our information shows you in simple terms how to calculate your break-even point based on your company's overhead and expenses. Then you can sell at whatever the market will bear above and beyond that amount.

*Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package*Includes:
#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

jdubz456;1073856 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm used to plowing for someone and this year I decided to plow on my own, I managed to land a bid for a small chain of gas station/convenience stores. They total 44 stores in my area........ they want someone there plowing before the store opens if it's possible.
> 
> ...





jdubz456;1074739 said:


> thanks for your help. and i have been plowing for 7 years and currently have a team of 10 trucks all with sand, so as far as being in over my head, I THINK NOT. the bid is for RI so you can drive state line to state line in 45 minutes. and break that up into 3 teams of 3 for an area and your golden!
> 
> Thanks everyone for you help!


Smilies help us understand if your kidding, I read your second post as sarcasm, annoyed no one is answering what you want to hear, tell me if I am wrong

Your first post and lack of descriptive signature line (the place you tell us what equipment you have) makes us think your a noob, then you say you have a team of 10? How does one go from working as a sub to owning 10 trucks in less than a year and not be able to bid?

If you truly feel you can plow all lots before opening, good, just remember daytime storms will be a time killer, what takes you 30 minutes at 3am will take you 1 hour during the day and double your drive time.

know your costs, mine was a $100 per hour, so a 30 minute job I bid $50 + salt.
my insurance agent also said if I were to take on gas stations I would need to be bonded in addition to my 2mil liability I had.

If you charge $50 (30 min) 1-3 not including salt
then $67 (40 min) 3.1-6
and $84 (50 min) 6.1-9


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I apologize if I offeded you. I was only going off the tiny little tidbit of information that you posted and asked a question about. If you feel you can service all 44 of these stations in a timely mannor then by all means go ahead and bid them. You also asked what a fair price to bed per inch is? The specs clearly states what increments they want bid. If you used the search button instead of asking vague questions then getting upset when we give you answers based off the info you give then I guess your going to have a sour taste in your mouth. As stated above figure out what your cost are per hour, and bid the job. It's not rocket science by any means. With 10 trucks on the road you surley know your costs, and you have to know your production rates per truck, add to that drive time, and you should be golden.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

you have the capability equipment wise, and expertise wise....to jump on 44 gas stations, and you're on the internet asking how much to charge?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

................


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

dayexco;1075441 said:


> you have the capability equipment wise, and expertise wise....to jump on 44 gas stations, and you're on the internet asking how much to charge?


agreed.....


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

jdubz456;1074739 said:


> thanks for your help. and i have been plowing for 7 years and currently have a team of 10 trucks all with sand, so as far as being in over my head, I THINK NOT. the bid is for RI so you can drive state line to state line in 45 minutes. and break that up into 3 teams of 3 for an area and your golden!
> 
> Thanks everyone for you help!


So you've been doing this for seven years and you're asking help on how to bid a gas station chain?!! Okay.... 
Gas stations are a pita (at least around here) so have fun.

Ouch!!!!! Apparently I'm not dreaming, this thread is real!!

What is this industry coming too where people want others to do their bidding! :angry:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ajslands;1075652 said:


> So you've been doing this for seven years and you're asking help on how to bid a gas station chain?!! Okay....
> Gas stations are a pita (at least around here) so have fun.
> 
> Ouch!!!!! Apparently I'm not dreaming, this thread is real!!
> ...


So....You have Plowed Alot of gas stations in your career.....Then help this guy out....Im sure you have some tips since you have been plowing for what....A whole year....Settle down AJ..One build a bid seminar does not make a Pro.....


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Matson Snow;1075943 said:


> So....You have Plowed Alot of gas stations in your career.....Then help this guy out....Im sure you have some tips since you have been plowing for what....A whole year....Settle down AJ..One build a bid seminar does not make a Pro.....


I can't settle down, I just sold my plow and I'm getting a vee :redbounce:

oh barley a year, last year didn't count because we didn't get much snow, so half a year! 
What does 2 build a bid seminars do? :laughing:


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Best thread in a while. You think any of the gas stations have car washs? Try and get a free car wash from some of them while your at it. Heck, 10 trucks and 44 car washes.....4 car washs a truck per push. Maybe atleast get a free wash once a month from them.....something to look into for when you write up a contract


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Matson Snow;1075943 said:


> So....You have Plowed Alot of gas stations in your career.....Then help this guy out....Im sure you have some tips since you have been plowing for what....A whole year....Settle down AJ..One build a bid seminar does not make a Pro.....


Amen!...... get a decade of experience under your belt then people might (or might not) take you seriously!

and Viper, good idea on the carwash thing!


----------

